# My haying progress in New Hampshire



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

1st crop done except for some mulch on low land. Some 2nd crop done and sold, and some more to do. 3rd crop coming on strong where 2nd was taken off earlier. All in all, a very good season. Timely rains and fertilizer application have sure helped!


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

Been a good year here in Maine as well, yield is quite high this year, weather has been OK. Just picked up a 4 basket hydraulic fold tedder, which is awsome this time of year so I still got a little season left. I've got in enough feed to last me until at least first of June so whatever I make now can be sold to help cover a little fuel costs, thats the one bad part of this year, every other thing it seams like I spend $100 in fuel and it doesn't even move the fuel guage. $100 used to fill both tractors and the truck, not anymore. (if you can't tell we are small time, no 100 gallon fuel tanks here)


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes fuel is this years biggest expense, but like said, we are having tremendous yields this year. I was scared this June with the rain cycle that we were in but it broke at the right time for us.

Did some triticale this year for straw and it worked out real well and we will be doing it again next year. The Timothy and grass I don't think I would have been able to handle alone if it weren't for buying a accumulator and grapple over the winter along with another 5 wagons.

I ended up in the black on July 23rd with the help of the straw and still have 2 full barns of real nice stuff to sell this winter.

Will be talking about this year for years to come.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, I haven't checked in for a while! I mowed the last 3rd crop, I'm going to do this year, today! We've had 4-5 inches of rain within the last week, and the ground is saturated! I'm hoping that the weather on Sat & Sun will help me get it to "baleable" Gonna be lots of tedder action!
As for the mulch that I mentioned earlier, that ground is even wetter! I still need to make about 300 bales to fill my orders!


----------



## FarmLady (Jun 13, 2012)

I was looking up 'Shetland Sheep....' (I saw it under 'Shout out' and wondered whether someone else had Shetland Sheep) and instead found 'Shetland Sheepdog'. Reading these posts from 2011, I was just wondering, how on EARTH did you folks in New Hampshire get 3 cuttings last year? Was it actually dry? In Western Mass. we had weeks of rain at the end of the season--another lousy tomato year-- & all the fields around here (that I could see) didn't even get a 2nd cutting! Ditto this spring--like a warmer version of Seattle, I guess. Just before Memorial Day we had 1 & 3/4 days in between rain. The guy (dairy farmer) who cuts my neighbor's land came & cut one day, tedded the next and then blew it, chopped, into a big truck bed & hauled it off. He made several trips just as the rain was beginning. Cow haylage or silage, I guess. We are (finally!) supposed to get several clear days starting Friday so everyone has haying on the calendar.
Regards, Jocelyn the FarmLady


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

FarmLady said:


> I was looking up 'Shetland Sheep....' (I saw it under 'Shout out' and wondered whether someone else had Shetland Sheep) and instead found 'Shetland Sheepdog'. Reading these posts from 2011, I was just wondering, how on EARTH did you folks in New Hampshire get 3 cuttings last year? Was it actually dry? In Western Mass. we had weeks of rain at the end of the season--another lousy tomato year-- & all the fields around here (that I could see) didn't even get a 2nd cutting! Ditto this spring--like a warmer version of Seattle, I guess. Just before Memorial Day we had 1 & 3/4 days in between rain. The guy (dairy farmer) who cuts my neighbor's land came & cut one day, tedded the next and then blew it, chopped, into a big truck bed & hauled it off. He made several trips just as the rain was beginning. Cow haylage or silage, I guess. We are (finally!) supposed to get several clear days starting Friday so everyone has haying on the calendar.
> Regards, Jocelyn the FarmLady


Hi Farmlady, Welcome aboard!
Well, I've never had any Shetland Sheep, but have had 3 different Shetland Sheepdogs (Shelties) that I loved dearly, thus; the handle!
The first crop in 2011 was cut on the 3rd of June, the second crop was cut on the 15th of July & the third crop was cut on the 31st of August. Believe me, I didn't get 3rd crop on all my land and a little of it, I didn't even get 2nd crop!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Just trying to attach a picture!

This is myFord 5610 with New Holland 570 baler & kicker rack


----------

